

Ask YC: How does one reset or retrieve forgotten passwords here? - pius

I've forgotten my password, but it's saved in my browser.  Now that I'm switching browsers, I'd like to retrieve my forgotten password.  Any way to do that??
======
jakewolf
Firefox lets you see your saved passwords. Poke around your preferences.

~~~
pius
Excellent point, thanks.

------
abrown
The lack of a password reset is another pg screening mechanism...

------
pius
Same question goes for reddit.

